# Chip For Mileage (and A Bit Of Power)? 1996 Ford 7.3l Powerstroke



## grover738 (Mar 4, 2008)

Anyone bought a chip for the 1996-1999 Powerstoke and got signficantly better mileage? I know there are a ton of chips out there that will get you anywhere from 50-125 more HP, but how about mileage?

I'm not interested in how much better you THOUGHT your mileage was (we all hear crazy mileage stories, right?), but in how much better it was when you measured it!

$4.19 diesel has me thinking about mileage.....


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

You need to call Tony Wildman (www.totaldieselperformance.com). He has some great economy programs for the OBS trucks and the Superduty's. I know Luke Cline in Kansas is getting 18mpg hand calculated - highway with his OBS truck running Tony's chip.

Mine is a superduty, and he got me 2 mpg more.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

One day I had too much money so I purchased a Flashpaq SuperChips for my 2006 F-250 Powerstroke diesel crewcab automatic transmission shortbed 4x4. I reprogrammed the onboard computer to the "tow economy" mode. Then I took the same 2000+ mile trip I did the previous year towing the OB and compared mileage - I figured a 2000+ mile trip would be a good test. The Superchips mileage was actually a little lower that without it! A lesson to be learned.

On the other hand, when I put it into the "tow performance" mode, which can't be used to tow anything over 6000 pounds, so I don't use it for that), the truck is a fire breathing monster! I goes like a bat-outta-hell.

YMMV


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

A custom chip is made specifically for your setup, nothing against the superchip but for the original posters truck an off the shelp programmer will not yield the same results.

For the 6.0L, Bill can custom tune the edge & some others. He has gotten quite a few folks there milage loss back after they took the truck to the dealer and they reflashed the PCM and went home with a MPG loss.

http://dygytalworld.ehost-services105.com/php/


----------



## 4Griffins (Mar 11, 2008)

Another option that the guys over at the ford truck enthusiasts forum sware by is a DP Tuner with custom tunes by Jody.

Here is a link to the DP Tuner site.

Have a look over at the FTE website and you will find a lot of information. It seems to me that they are either for a chip by Tony Wildman, or from Jody at DP Tuner. Forget about Edge, superchips, bully dog, etc.

Good luck.


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

Do you have any information the following onboard computer:

http://www.scangauge.com/products/

Do you think the cost is worth the information? I figure the 8.1 is going to tow the 23 RS around 6-9 mpg and was not sure the instant mileage feedback is worth the cost.

Comments??


----------

